# Concise Culinary Course in New Zealand



## Abrams (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi,
I am searching for a culinary institute in New Zealand that has a *Concise* Culinary & Pastry program and is well recognized in the industry. 
I already have an education in Hotel Management & MBA in the service industry, but I have sidetracked from the industry for over 10 years. Now I wanted to get back into the hospitality industry and do a course in culinary art and eventually be a restaurant entrepreneur. 
Can anyone suggest?


----------

